# speaker/deck help please



## wasunt (May 26, 2010)

I have an 03 spec v with the fosgate fanatic package, out of no were all my driver side speakers (front, tweeter and rear) are completely off. I made sure the wires were connected to the deck, no i dont know what to do. Is it the amp? please help, thanks.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

could be a fuse, could be wiring issue... even if tis connected if the wire is damaged somewhere it might not work... could be the amp, could be the deck,

ive had decks lose front, back left and right.... i have had decks somehow go from properly set up to have the front right turn into the back left, the back left turned into the back right and the front left work only when all the others were off...

without looking at it i couldnt tell ya whats wrong... and no wireing diagram will help either... 

your best bet is to take an old speaker one thats been collecting dust for a while but still works, stock tweeter speakers are great for this if you have recently upgraded(or if someone you know has)... attach about 6inches of wire(or longer) to the connections on the speaker and then plug the speaker into each connection on the deck.... this will show you if your deck is working properly... if the deck works then it could be the speakers or wires... to check if it is the wiring attach the wires in the door to your speaker if it works and you hear music its the speakers... if not then chances are its your wiring... BUT just to make sure you can check the speakers with a long piece of wiring and run it to the deck and plug it in... if your speaker works now but didnt before you know for certain that it is a wiring issue... if not then your speakers are dead... 

my money is on a wiring issue... if your speakers suddenly died or melted or what have you, you would have smelt that burning metal smell...

hope this helps


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

wasunt said:


> I have an 03 spec v with the fosgate fanatic package, out of no were all my driver side speakers (front, tweeter and rear) are completely off. I made sure the wires were connected to the deck, no i dont know what to do. Is it the amp? please help, thanks.


Did you check the balance on your radio? Maybe you or somebody accidently turned the left side off!!!


----------



## wasunt (May 26, 2010)

Faja said:


> Did you check the balance on your radio? Maybe you or somebody accidently turned the left side off!!!


haha yes im not that big of a noob! thanks tho.


----------



## wasunt (May 26, 2010)

Shadao said:


> could be a fuse, could be wiring issue... even if tis connected if the wire is damaged somewhere it might not work... could be the amp, could be the deck,
> 
> ive had decks lose front, back left and right.... i have had decks somehow go from properly set up to have the front right turn into the back left, the back left turned into the back right and the front left work only when all the others were off...
> 
> ...


Thank you, and yes your a big help. I figurered it was one of the things you mentioned and understand that unless you test it i wont know. I will try the testing with a old speaker to see if its the speak, maybe dead and breaking the connection. i just hope its not the deck, those high qaulity sytems with amp and sub are a pain in the ass. Anyway thank you for your help.

oh and if its the wiring do i have to re wire that whole side? from the rear, to the door then to the tweeter?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

There is also a good possibility that if your whole left side is gone, then it's either the radio or amp that lost one channel.


----------

